# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Once G29 finishes, Printer keeps doing G28...then printing ?

## rcrocket1

Every time I issue a print, I have it set up where it will G28 then extract the auto leveling probe then do a G29. After the G29 finishes, it does another G28 then prints. I have researched my start gcode in repetier and slicer settings and I have taken the G28 out of both yet it still continues to run a G28. I have no idea why. I am running Marlin and I have a mini Kossel.

----------


## rcrocket1

I just manually go in and take out the G28. But then I get the issue of the nozzle jams into the bed and tries to start printing??

----------


## Roxy

Have you looked at the GCode file you are trying to print?   Are there extra G28's in that?

----------


## rcrocket1

Yes. And then i delete them. Once i delete them, it crashes into the bed. I have been told  by a friend to update my marlin as that could be the issue.

----------

